# ISPConfig3, Open-Xchange, Sieve, Acl Probleme



## tafkaz (23. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche ISPConfig 3 als Administrationsoberfläche für ein darüberliegendes Open-Xchange zu nutzen.
Das klappt soweit auch wirklich gut.
Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, bei deren Lösung Ihr mir hoffentlich behilflich sein könnt.

Grundsätzlich:
Ich bin zur Installation genau nach 
The Perfect Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials 
vorgegangen.


1. Ich kann leider nicht die Open-Xchange Filterregeln nutzen.
Dazu müsste sieve auf einem beliebigen Port laufen, das tut er aber momentan scheinbar nicht. ISPConfig braucht sieve wohl nicht als Dienst, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Wie kann ich sieve richtig als Dienst starten damit der OX mir folgende fehlermeldung nicht mehr zeigt:

```
Fehler in der hardwarenahen Verbindung zum Sieve-Server 127.0.0.1 auf Port 4190 (MAIL_FILTER-0014, 1884146570-68)
```
2. Open-Xchange kann wunderbar Shared-imap-folder verwalten. Dazu kann man beliebige Imap-Folder mit Berechtigungen versehen, so dass diese Ordner dann von anderen Nutzern im gleichen OX-Kontext "abonniert" werden können. Diese Funktion muss jedoch auch scheinbar erst in dovecot konfiguriert werden. An dieser Sache verzweifle ich jetzt schon seit Tagen. Wie kriege ich das korrekt für Dovecot konfiguriert?

3. ISPConfig3 legt, wenn man eine Mailbox erstellt, natürlich automatisch die entsprechenden IMAP-Ordner an. Allerdings legt auch open-Xchange diese Ordner an, wenn die erwarteten Ordner noch nicht vorhanden sind. Wenn ich als Sprache in OX also zum Beispiel deutsch nehme in ISPConfig aber englisch, dann entstehen so doppelte Ordner mit anderem Namen, also zum Beispiel Trash und Mülleimer.
Kann ich das in ISPConfig irgendwo einstellen, dass nur die vom OX erwarteten Ordner angelegt werden und als die jeweiligen Standardordner gelten?


Hier noch die Ausgabe von dovecot -n:

```
# 1.2.15: /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
# OS: Linux 2.6.32-12-pve i686 Debian 6.0.5 simfs
base_dir: /var/run/dovecot/
log_timestamp: %Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S
protocols: imap imaps pop3 pop3s sieve
ssl_cert_file: /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
ssl_key_file: /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
disable_plaintext_auth: no
login_dir: /var/run/dovecot//login
login_executable(default): /usr/lib/dovecot/imap-login
login_executable(imap): /usr/lib/dovecot/imap-login
login_executable(pop3): /usr/lib/dovecot/pop3-login
login_greeting: ISPConfig3 IMAP server ready...
mail_privileged_group: mail
mail_uid: 5000
mail_gid: 5000
mail_location: maildir:/var/vmail/%d/%n/Maildir
mbox_write_locks: fcntl dotlock
mail_executable(default): /usr/lib/dovecot/rawlog /usr/lib/dovecot/imap
mail_executable(imap): /usr/lib/dovecot/rawlog /usr/lib/dovecot/imap
mail_executable(pop3): /usr/lib/dovecot/rawlog /usr/lib/dovecot/pop3
mail_plugins(default): quota imap_quota
mail_plugins(imap): quota imap_quota
mail_plugins(pop3): quota
mail_plugin_dir(default): /usr/lib/dovecot/modules/imap
mail_plugin_dir(imap): /usr/lib/dovecot/modules/imap
mail_plugin_dir(pop3): /usr/lib/dovecot/modules/pop3
lda:
  postmaster_address: postmaster@my-domain.tld
  mail_plugin_dir: /usr/lib/dovecot/modules/lda
  auth_socket_path: /var/run/dovecot/auth-master
  mail_plugins: sieve quota
auth default:
  mechanisms: plain login
  passdb:
    driver: sql
    args: /etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf
  userdb:
    driver: prefetch
  userdb:
    driver: sql
    args: /etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf
  socket:
    type: listen
    client:
      path: /var/spool/postfix/private/auth
      mode: 432
      user: postfix
      group: postfix
    master:
      path: /var/run/dovecot/auth-master
      mode: 384
      user: vmail
plugin:
  quota: dict:user::file:/var/vmail/%d/%n/.quotausage
  sieve: /var/vmail/%d/%n/.sieve
```
Danke für Eure Hilfe
Ein reichlich verzweifelter 
Sascha


----------



## YoSiJo (16. Okt. 2015)

Zitat von tafkaz:


> 2. Open-Xchange kann wunderbar Shared-imap-folder verwalten. Dazu kann man beliebige Imap-Folder mit Berechtigungen versehen, so dass diese Ordner dann von anderen Nutzern im gleichen OX-Kontext "abonniert" werden können. Diese Funktion muss jedoch auch scheinbar erst in dovecot konfiguriert werden. An dieser Sache verzweifle ich jetzt schon seit Tagen. Wie kriege ich das korrekt für Dovecot konfiguriert?


Bist du da je zu einem Ergebniss gekommen?


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2015)

Es gibt auch ein OX Connevtor Plugin für ISPConfig von Systemschmiede: http://www.systemschmiede.com/


----------

